# Ariens grease zerk spec



## Happster (Jan 5, 2014)

I have a 1973 Ariens 8 hp 24" Sno Thro model no. 910018. She's a beast, and just won't die. But the grease zerks come out pretty easy. The dealers and dealer sites really soak you for these, part no. 10354. That is because Lincoln and other manufacturers don't make them. You can probably jimmy in a replacement, but I like things to be right, so I spec'd out the dimensions. They are 3/16 short drive type zerks. They are 25/64" in total height, 7/64" of which is the drive neck. The drive neck diameter, as you might imagine, is 3/16", but can be between .194-.197". The shoulder diameter is 5/16". I located a SAE Products zerk that matches, part number is K-316-CC. It can be viewed here: 3/16" Drive Grease Nipples / 3/16" Drive Type Grease Nipples. Unfortunately, SAE only sells in bulk. Still working on locating a seller for those of us who don't want to by 100 of them.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

You can get a whole box of them at the Freight for about 5 bucks. Worse case scenario, you might have to re-tap the holes, but I think mine screwed right in. Or, you can pull one from your machine, and match it up at the hardware bin at one of the big box stores. MH


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

If it was my machine I'd go with a screw in fitting from an automotive parts store or as above, big box store. They should self tap.

(Photos) I'll add them any place some grease will help. If there had been one from the factory on this gear cluster and it was serviced occasionally it would have saved the shaft .


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I believe I have found some generic equivalents here:

10 3 16 Grease Fitting Straight Drive Ships from USA Zerk Nipples | eBay

$6 shipped to your door for a pack of 10, not too bad.


----------

